# New Dish being released for MP4 HD?



## Squirreljr_98 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am finally going to get a HDDVR after waiting to see how the new D* HDDVR would hold up- some D* friends hate it by the way- so I have decided to stay with E*. 

When seeing my local satellite dealer about signing up she had informed me that they are going to come out with a new dish for the MP4 HD signals. She thought I should wait for the roll-out so that I would have the new dish. E* is telling her that it's going to come out in the next week or two.

Is this true? 

What is E* saying about the roll-out. 

I have been a HD subscriber for 3 years and own the 811 with a DISH 500, I will need to get a different dish for DVR services, right?

I've waited long enough to get a DVR. If I don't get the new dish now (if there indeed is one coming soon) what might the upgrade cost be?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't heard anything but I doubt they're going to want to retrofit that many people with new dishes. I've got a Dish 500 pointed at 110/119 and a Dish 300 pointed at 61.5. They work fine for all MPEG4 programming and I can't see that that will change in the near future.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps she's thinking about the 1000.2 ... slightly bigger than the 1000, IIRC.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Could have been referring to the Plus dish needed to get Pittsburgh HD locals from 118.75°. That would be a Dish 1000+ (110, 118.75/119, 129) or a Dish 500+ (same, just w/o the 129 LNB) with a separate dish for 61.5 instead of 129.


----------



## Squirreljr_98 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pittsburgh HD locals would make sense. I live in the Youngstown, OH market but when I originally signed up 3 yrs ago they fudged my address to get pittsburgh locals. I get the digital (psudo HD) Youngstown stations OTA. She's probably trying to keep me updated with the latest stuff. They've never steered me wrong. Also told me to wait for the new D* HDDDVR, which I'm glad I didn't go with.

She did mention that it is smaller than the 1000, or less obtrusive anyway.

I'll wait and see, and giive you an update.

Thanks for the input.

-dannO


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

From what I understand the Dish 1000.2 is a little larger than the Dish 1000 and is really intended to help with the 110/119/129 set-up as the 129 sat is a weak bird. It is scheduled to be available early Jan 2007 but we all know Dish's release dates are subject to change.


----------

